# Carving Chain



## troutfisher (Jun 2, 2007)

I've had some problems with bars getting hot (dime tip), and chain not running smoothly on the saw. When I let off the the throttle the chain would stop immediately, like it was on too tight. When I pulled the chain along the bar, it would "click" and bind. I ordered some 10SC carving chain from Bailey's. WOW! This is good stuff. My problems are solved. Here are some pics of how tight this stuff will turn. The old chain is from Stihl, I don't know what #. You can see the difference in the turn radius.


----------



## carvinmark (Jun 3, 2007)

I am thankful for the info, been experiencing the same thing and was wondering why. I will get a few loops from Baileys.


----------

